# Oolong grey vs Daytona Grey



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Am getting ready to order my TT, and am pretty sure I'm going to get it in Oolong Grey. But, I'd love to see some photos of real cars in Daytona Grey and Oolong Grey to see the slight shade difference. Sure, I've seen the graphic on Audi's website, but there is nothing like seeing a photo of a car in the wild.

Would any Daytona/Oolong Grey owners be willing to post some pics?

Cheers,
MG


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Here's a couple of mine (Daytona)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There are some Daytona Grey pictures on page 5 here:
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=77841&start=60

No Oolongs in that thread though it seems.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. The Daytona Grey is a LOVELY colour, for sure.

MG


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I did actually think about Oolong myself at first but then I saw one and wasnt as keen. I love Daytona though.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Back in a TT Paul? ...thought you were a committed Z4M man!

Nice car though 

Dave


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

senwar said:


> I did actually think about Oolong myself at first but then I saw one and wasnt as keen. I love Daytona though.


Hmmmm. It seems, from the Audi Page, Oolong is just a slight shade down from black, nicely nestled between the Daytona and Black. I'm curious how black it looks, of if in the right light, it looks more grey.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Oolong Grey

Ok...it's an A7, but you get the idea of what it looks like under different light conditions

Seems to add a little brown colour to the grey, if you get my drift


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Some Oolong pictures (taking their stated colour at face value!):


























Not a TT but hey:









And the neutral light CG version, which looks very different:









I've also read of it described as like a chocolate brown. What the hell is it? :lol:


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, I can see the mild brown in the grey.

Tough choice. they both look great, and thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

How about Dakota Grey then? (not sure where the grey is mind!)


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

The Dakota Grey WAS my first choice, then I saw the Daytona, then the Oolong.

Choices, choices. LOL


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Oolong Brown vs Daytona Grey?

Please choose grey. Not poo.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My Dakota grey looks a bit more golden and pearlescent. Also changes in light conditions. It's not an easy colur to photograph and the pictures don't really do it justice.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

And another


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

moro anis said:


> My Dakota grey looks a bit more golden and pearlescent. Also changes in light conditions. It's not an easy colur to photograph and the pictures don't really do it justice.


Now I see why some say it looks chocolatey.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

If I didn't have an ice silver, I would've probably gone for a daytona grey.. looks so much better than the oolong in my opinion. Probably better for resale as well ;?


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I like Daytona the most, out of the grey colours!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I think quartz grey is the best grey color IMHO.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the pictures, more are still welcome.  (I just love looking at this car)

I really like dark, rich colours. Lighter shades really don't do it for me. The Quartz and the Dakota are nice, but the Daytona is that much more rich, deeper, grey. I thought the Oolong would take it one level deeper, but the brown comes out more. I can see where the Quartz and Dakota are more true to grey, and the Daytona and Oolong aren't quite so much.

On the flip side, Daytona seems very popular for those who like grey. Oolong wouldn't be as common. I like being different, but also, as someone mentioned, Daytona may improve the resale.

Lots to think about.

MG


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the Daytona Grey and it's my favourite, closely followed by the quartz.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

rob.b said:


> I have the Daytona Grey and it's my favourite, closely followed by the quartz.


Hmmmm, the quartz is nice, a very true grey.

Wish I could buy one of each, you know, for each day of the week. :lol:


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

My Dakota Grey S Line:


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

No, not invisible, but a technical problem. It will appear when resolved.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Audi don't do any good colours IMO. The best they did on the TT was Avus silver but that's now special order - Avus with a red leather interior looked superb. Daytona is the only grey that they do and it's probably the best of a bad bunch. Oolong and Dakota grey are both brown and brown has always been a bad colour on a car. I reckon that whoever decides the Audi colours is colour blind.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Audi don't do any good colours IMO. The best they did on the TT was Avus silver but that's now special order - Avus with a red leather interior looked superb. Daytona is the only grey that they do and it's probably the best of a bad bunch. Oolong and Dakota grey are both brown and brown has always been a bad colour on a car. I reckon that whoever decides the Audi colours is colour blind.


Strong words. LOL But I know what you mean. You can, if you have the money, get any colour in the spectrum. I wish there were more options for basic - ie free - colours. Giving only two options, black or white, as standard is a bit naf. But also, all the cars I've ordered from various makers, all have a fairly limited range of colours on offer. I think it is an industry thing. At least, you can if you have the money, get any colour with a TT.

And, the reason I'm struggling over Dakota, Daytona and Oolong, is because they are very close to each other. Unlike having blue, red, brown, black, white, for example.

I'm not trying to defend Audi. If they don't have the colour you like, they don't have the colour you like. I suppose.

MG


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Pale Rider said:


> Audi don't do any good colours IMO. The best they did on the TT was Avus silver but that's now special order - Avus with a red leather interior looked superb. Daytona is the only grey that they do and it's probably the best of a bad bunch. Oolong and Dakota grey are both brown and brown has always been a bad colour on a car. I reckon that whoever decides the Audi colours is colour blind.


Avus silver with red leather did look amazing!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

MoxieGirl said:


> And, the reason I'm struggling over Dakota, Daytona and Oolong, is because they are very close to each other.


  They look completely different to me. The Dakota and Oolong look naff - particularly so in some lights - while the Daytona usually looks pretty classy.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

"Lava Grey" is also very cool but a lot darker then Daytona.

Daytona is a 13 in a dozen colour.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a certain amusement to be had in seeing people debate which shade of GREY is the best  A true testament to the vibrant and exciting range of standard Audi colours. Black, blue, red, white, grey. Perhaps it's just as well though: when people pay the extra for their own colours they pick some real tripe sometimes :lol:


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> There is a certain amusement to be had in seeing people debate which shade of GREY is the best  A true testament to the vibrant and exciting range of standard Audi colours. Black, blue, red, white, grey.


Well, if you pick a duff colour (because you've never seen the car in that colour) you can get a shock when it arrives. I remember an Audi salesman telling me that someone had ordered a TT in some shade of grey (it was a few years ago now and I can't remember the daft name that Audi had given this particular shade) and when it arrived the guy rejected the car. It basically looked like it was in primer and he said that the brochure was misleading - which it probably was. They had great difficulty selling that car.

Colours are very important and there are definite fashions that can be identified and which Audi _should_ be trying to follow. For instance the "in" colour at the moment is a sort of gunmetal - you see the new Porsches in this colour. White is popular in Japan and is becoming popular again here - probably only briefly. Silver was fashionable but not any more - way too common. But brown - in any shade - is a no-no. Unfortunately Audi, arguably, have about 3 shades of brown, the Sahara silver and the two misnamed greys.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A problem with brochures is that they give a tiny colour swatch that is difficult to envisage on a car, and subject to the difficulty of colour matching in a printing process. The brochures are even worse because all swatches for colours and materials are small circles rather than better-sized rectangles. They should really show some decent photos or renderings under representative and reproducible lighting. The ones on the Audi site are too flat and glossless to really show the user what the colour will look like.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> A problem with brochures is that they give a tiny colour swatch that is difficult to envisage on a car, and subject to the difficulty of colour matching in a printing process. The brochures are even worse because all swatches for colours and materials are small circles rather than better-sized rectangles. They should really show some decent photos or renderings under representative and reproducible lighting. The ones on the Audi site are too flat and glossless to really show the user what the colour will look like.


Totally agree! And with what Pale Rider said too.

Colour is important. It possibly says as much about the driver as the make/model does. The pictures people have posted here, and in other threads, have been a great help. (thank you everyone for being so generous)

Once I have my TT, and attend a TT Driver's meet, I'd love to line up all the TTs in a progressive range of colours, and get some nice photos. The photos that people have posted, in natural light and such, give a much better feel for what the colour looks like on the car than anything I've seen in the brochure or on the website.

MG


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

A couple of pictures of Oolong.



















Given the choice I'd go for Daytona, looks a lot better than Oolong in real life. IMHO Oolong looks a bit drab, its one of the colours that you either love or hate. Something to think about when the time comes to sell.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

GlasgowEd said:


> A couple of pictures of Oolong.
> 
> Given the choice I'd go for Daytona, looks a lot better than Oolong in real life. IMHO Oolong looks a bit drab, its one of the colours that you either love or hate. Something to think about when the time comes to sell.


I'm starting to agree. I think, in the right light, the Oolong looks really nice. But most of the time it looks brown with a hint of grey.

I'm strongly leaning towards the Daytona. Very strongly.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

MoxieGirl said:


> I'm strongly leaning towards the Daytona. Very strongly.


Here some to make your mind up. :lol:


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

You've got the best colour, R5T - and also the best wheels. I wish those 19" rotors were an option on the S-line.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> You've got the best colour, R5T - and also the best wheels. I wish those 19" rotors were an option on the S-line.


Hmmmm, the 19's look great I will admit. One of the reasons I don't like the black edition is because of the 19 inch wheels. They have less sidewall depth than the 18s, and thus won't be quite as nice of a ride. And I spend a lot of time in my car. Also, 19s cost quite a bit more to replace.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

MoxieGirl said:


> Hmmmm, the 19's look great I will admit. One of the reasons I don't like the black edition is because of the 19 inch wheels. They have less sidewall depth than the 18s, and thus won't be quite as nice of a ride. And I spend a lot of time in my car. Also, 19s cost quite a bit more to replace.


That's true. My TT is due for delivery next week (according to the dealer it's on the boat from Hungary now). Before I ordered it I looked at all the (naff) colours that Audi do and came to the conclusion that the only one I could live with was the Daytona grey. Sadly that meant I had to get an S-line which has the lowered suspension and a harder ride. So I then had to order the magnetic ride option which dispenses with the lowered suspension and has adaptive dampers. Even so, 19" wheels is pushing it, I agree. Maybe Audi could offer the same design in 18" ?


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

MoxieGirl said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You've got the best colour, R5T - and also the best wheels. I wish those 19" rotors were an option on the S-line.
> ...


I have the 19's on my S Line and I've done nearly 19,000 miles in 10 months and have found no problems whatsoever. I think you would be very surprised at the ride and you should test drive one first.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Oolong - Poo-long
Not a good colour, avoid it !!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

rob.b said:


> I have the 19's on my S Line and I've done nearly 19,000 miles in 10 months and have found no problems whatsoever. I think you would be very surprised at the ride and you should test drive one first.


Autoexpress recently did a test of a TTR Black edition (19" wheels) and said that they were pleasantly surprised by the ride. This week they tested an A4 S-line (18" wheels) and said the ride was appalling and spoilt the whole car. I tried an S-line with 18" wheels and thought it was pretty hard. Either the cars vary a lot (unlikely) or everyone has individual ideas of what's acceptable.

The problem is that there's this fashion for big wheels and low suspension, so the wheels are harder and the springs have to be harder too because of the shorter travel. It seems crazy to wreck the ride of a car for the sake of appearances. Lotus showed, about 50 years ago, that you didn't need a hard ride to get great handling but the automotive industry - particularly Audi and BMW - seem to have forgotten this. The Mini Cooper S is another car spoilt by a hard, crashy ride IMO.


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

I drive a Kia Pro-Ceed at the moment, basically a poor-man's A3. It has 17" wheels with a 3.99" sidewall. Because it is a larger, presumably heavier car, I expected a better ride in it than when I test drove the TT.

I couldn't have been more wrong.

I have cattle grates at each end of my drive, and they were so much less-bumpy in the TT than the Kia. Plus, just general bumps on the road were better, and the ride was smoother. I really didn't expect that.

Here are some stats, if you are interested.
Black Edition TTS, 19" wheels: Sidewall = 3.51", total tyre is 26.03"
S-Line, 18" wheels: Sidewall = 3.86", total tyre is 25.72"

So, the tyre is .31 of an inch larger in diameter, but the sidewal is .35 of an inch thinner all the way around. And, as the theory goes, a thinner sidewall = rougher ride.

But, of course there are obviously other factors, as mentioned, such as suspension.

MG


----------



## OJRovers (Jul 24, 2009)

This might be a stupid question, but on the Audi configerator Daytona Grey is an option under the 'solid' colours. Is there a difference between 'solid' Daytona grey and the 'Pearl' Daytona grey that people refer to? Or is it the same thing?

Thanks


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

OJRovers said:


> This might be a stupid question, but on the Audi configerator Daytona Grey is an option under the 'solid' colours. Is there a difference between 'solid' Daytona grey and the 'Pearl' Daytona grey that people refer to? Or is it the same thing?
> 
> Thanks


I think that it might say 'solid' but is really 'pearl effect'. I hope this is the same too for the Misano Red? Talking of colours earlier, the Volcano Red looks completely different in the 'flesh' than it does on the configurator!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Poolong "grey" is definitely an unpopular choice. To me, Dakota looks like it belongs on your grandma's Toyota Camry.

Daytona, if you're lucky enough to get it, is THE choice. It's really a dark silver. Due to the Japan earthquake last year, the pigment for Daytona was unavailable. I wound up buying Brilliant Black, which I both love and hate.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Oolong has a green tinge to it which put me right off it. So ordered daytona then the wife insisted on Misano and I just love it.
Forget about grey go Misano :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

MoreGooderTT said:


> To me, Dakota looks like it belongs on your grandma's Toyota Camry. quote]
> 
> Bloomin cheek (only joking).
> I love my Dakota grey pearl. It's very classy in my opinion, a bit different and changes colour subtly depending on its surroundings and the lighting conditions.


----------

